

How to Muddy Your Tracks on the Internet - moubarak
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/03/technology/personaltech/how-to-muddy-your-tracks-on-the-internet.html?ref=technology

======
rollypolly

      Another shrouding tactic is to use the search engine
      DuckDuckGo, which distinguishes itself with a “We do not
      track or bubble you!” policy.
    

I'm glad to see DuckDuckGo get some positive publicity!

~~~
moubarak
isnt duckduckgo just awesome with their duckduckhack approach.

